# Rings of Power Discussions



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 18, 2022)

TTF has visitors and members from locations around the world. To ensure the forums remain an enjoyable space for people of all backgrounds, the staff are keeping a close eye on discussions about diversity/race in The Rings of Power and we will step in early to prevent any issues.

If your post disappears or is edited, it's because it has stepped over the line between discussing Tolkien and discussing race theory (there's no place for the latter here); or is antagonistic, needlessly thoughtless or offensive to others.

The point of the Rings of Power forum is to discuss the plot and content for the show, not to bring up political fringe theories regarding "wokeness." If this is what you'd like to discuss, it should be taken to another site.

*As a reminder discussion of politics, other than discussing Tolkien's influences, is forbidden on TTF and will be considered a violation of the forum rules. Violation of the forum rules will lead to warnings and repeated violations may result in suspension and/or a permanent ban from the forum.

If you feel you must discuss diversity in The Rings of Power, please do so with care towards those who will read your words. Otherwise, we recommend just moving on to a different discussion.*


----------

